# Daniel Boone



## BlackBearKingdom (Mar 3, 2010)

*Fess E. Parker(Alias Daniel Boone/Davy Crockett), passed away recently, March 18th, 2010, at his home in the Santa Ynez Valley. Mr. Parker was 85 years old.*

*Just a thought for him as I was inspired by him to discover the great outdoors when I was young !*

*BBK*

*Black Bear Hunting In New Brunswick, Canada - An Experience Second To None*

*






*


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Fess Parker inspired a lot of folks. Truth,morals,right from wrong and when someone gave thier word it ment something. My wife thinks I'm a little touched in the head cause when old re-runs of Daniel Boone come on the television I still watch'em. Oh yeah---TRAPPING


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I can't believe I missed this thread, I loved watching Daniel Boone. That show may very well be what got me started hunting(as no else in my family hunts). More importantly it got me so interested in Daniel Boone that I started reading about him and then something else and something else to this day I like to read. It does a mind good.


----------

